# 5 Gallon Hex and Vase



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

My aunt gave me her old Marineland 5g hex and I figured it would make a good quarantine tank for small fish. I dropped some sand in and started a fishless cycle with shrimp pellets a few weeks ago. I switched the incandescent bulb for a cheapo 6500k 10 watt spiral.

I just received a bottle of Metricide 14 which I have been debating whether or not to use. I am looking for an inexpensive boost in carbon availability for my 20g, which has diy co2. I would also like to spot treat BBA in my 29g. From what I read, glut can be hard on some plants and fish. I figured this tank would be a good place to test it before using on my larger tanks.

*Glutaraldehyde can be very nasty stuff. Although Metricide 14 contains only a 2.6% concentration, I wear safety glasses and gloves while handling. Better safe than sorry.


Threw in some clippings and a sample of BBA. Added 5ml Metricide daily. Keep in mind this is an *overdose* to test the tolerance of different types of plants. I plan on continuing for a couple weeks.
Day 1

















Day 3

























I was worried most about the Lagarosiphon and Cabomba. On day 3 they seem to be thriving.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

The tank has been doing great. All the BBA died off. The only plant that has had strange growth is the Lago. Scaping this hex tanks is not really worth it yet. I enjoy observing it anyways.
















I have not changed the water or scrubbed the plastic. I actually like the color of this algae.








I removed one of the baby swords and trimmed some Hygro for a centerpiece on our new table. It has been up for a few weeks and is actually growing well. I really like the color of the Hygro under low light intensity. My 20g seems to kind of bleach it out.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

the stuff in the vase looks nice! will you be using that vase as a plant grow-out vessel?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome to The Planted Tank!

I will just stick to submerged growth while I can. I will probably trim the Hygro and replant when the time comes. The Amazon Sword will eventually get way too large for the vase and it will need a new home.

I am still experimenting with all my tanks and my plans may change. Plant growth is a new and fascinating field of study for me. Somewhere down the line I will focus on creating works of art. 

I do want to start some emersed growth. I'm not sure which tank I will use. Who knows, I may start with this vase.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

I want to start a vase  but I havent gotten any suggestions on lighting for it yet from this forum lol.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

My vase is about 10 feet away from my sliding glass door. It is actually never in direct sunlight. This serves as it's only light source. I even notice a bit of pearling every day.

Just remember the amount of light you use sets the nutrient requirements of your plants. Less light is better.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

nice MTS in there. I was thinking of a small clip-on LED but idk if its good enough =/
what do you think? http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578 3733 17638&pcatid=17638


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't know a thing about LEDs. You should search the lighting section for that info. Best of luck.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Since I changed the scape on my 29g, my Multifasciatus has not had adequate protection from my Spotted Climbing Perch. They sometimes got in to little battles, but I was scared for the multi for the first time in 4 years. At that point, I figured a move was needed.

Here is the multi and it's shell in my 5g:

























Since the move, I have noticed the little guy inside his shell more often. This is more in line with their natural behavior, so I figured the move was a good choice.


----------



## Erin8D (Jul 24, 2010)

Awww the 29 gall is BEAUTIFUL! I love shell-dwellers, and the white looks stunning! I'm really new to fishkeeping, so might I ask what type of cichild that is? (if its a cichild?)


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Neolamprologus multifasciatus

It is the smallest cichlid and a native to Lake Tanganyika. I like to watch mine pick up sand to dig a hole around the shell. I really need to look in to getting a mate for her.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice! I love shelldwellers. I've always wanted them but they don't seem to have any local here.

Beautiful vase! And tank! Love the sand.

EDIT: I have a 5 gallon hex too! I took the rim off and use an external light source, along with a much better filter (my dwarf puffer tank)


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

It is tempting to take off the top rim and replace the filter, but I figured the all inclusive hood is one of this tanks functional appeals. Little evaporation, working+free light fixture, working+free filter.

I'm not a big fan of the look of hex tanks so I don't think spending any cash on this one. I am still at $0. The acrylic is scratched as well...

Thank you for admiring my favorite fish, I know I sure do. I checked out you hex and I think you did a great job with what you had. Your moss is growing well.


----------



## frogmanjared (Feb 21, 2008)

Great looking tank! How well do your plants grow at the back of the tank? I've only attempted java fern, going to try some Egeria densa next.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

The plants in back grow very slowly, which is what I was going for. This is my "set it and forget it" tank. My hex has done very well at keeping reserves of some plants I do not currently use in my larger tanks. I have yet to completely wipe out any of the 30+ types I have acquired.:biggrin:

Thanks for the compliment. I like the look of yours with the freshwater seaweed and java more. Very nice looking. I may need to steal your idea and attach some of my moss to the intake.roud:


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

This is how slow the tank grows, Jared. It took this tonight:


----------



## frogmanjared (Feb 21, 2008)

Yea, I think I like the slow growth I get in my tank also, since its such a small space. Do you have a list of plants somewhere in your thread? I'd like to know what type of plants do well in this tank. Do you have the hood/filtration system that came with the tank?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

> Do you have a list of plants somewhere in your thread? I'd like to know what type of plants do well in this tank.


*Plants doing well:*
Echinodorus amazonicus (Amazon Sword)
Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig' (Sunset Hygro)
Ceratopteris thalictroides (Water Sprite)
Cabomba caroliniana
Ludwigia Repens
Plants doing well which I need an ID on: 
-The plant in the lower right with the "trident" looking leaves. It grows similarly to water sprite.
-The small java fern looking plant right next to the shell.

*Plants doing just okay:*
Bacopa monnieri (Moneywort)
Eleocharis acicularis (Dwarf Hairgrass)
Lagarosiphon madagascariensis

Most of these plants were gifts so I need to clarify the names of a few.

I neglect this tank hardcore, so you may have better luck with a more diverse set of plants. My only work is feeding the multi every day and doing water changes if nitrate levels are up (only once so far). Also, the watersprite is blocking light in certain areas which would effect growth.



> Do you have the hood/filtration system that came with the tank?


Stock hood with a 10w 6500k spiral bulb. I also removed the stock filter cartridge and just threw in some filter floss.

Yesterday, I found this little guy shooting up out of the water:


----------

